# Headphones or Earbuds on while at the gym



## John Ziegler (Jul 20, 2017)

I like to get plugged into some good tunes while I'm on a cardio machine but once I hit the weightlifting area that shit gets put in a locker. 

Not gunna want to be distracted by any wires or devises while trying to focus on form and technique. 

PS white earbuds are for fags !


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jul 20, 2017)

Wow, Thanks a lot Z. Can really feel the love.

I wear my white headphones the whole time I'm in the gym. Came with my phone. They work great.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 20, 2017)

I use bluetooth headphones during my entire workout with my spotify playlist. Before I started wearing headphones, there was this old guy that used to come over and talk to be while I tried to lift....lol

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/24598-This-dude-at-the-gym


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 20, 2017)

Why does the color of the headphone bother u z? Maybe u should see a psychiatrist about all these little.things that bother you. Lol


----------



## Jada (Jul 20, 2017)

Head phones... Bose


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 20, 2017)

Bose really what not spend all that extra money gear,My lifts went thru the roof when I listen to some good metal......


----------



## Milo (Jul 20, 2017)

Without music I aint lifting.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jul 21, 2017)

The small ear buds hurt.my ears after awhile I started to use headphones


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 21, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Why does the color of the headphone bother u z? Maybe u should see a psychiatrist about all these little.things that bother you. Lol



No X it's a real thing that hasn't been written yet but soon will be similar to this kinda deal 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handkerchief_code


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 21, 2017)

White earbuds mean "gay & looking to get butt rammed"


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jul 21, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> White earbuds mean "gay & looking to get butt rammed"



I am however. Neither.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 21, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> White earbuds mean "gay & looking to get butt rammed"


If you have a bud in your left ear, you're a taker, right ear, you're a giver.
Or it could be that the ear buds most phones come with are white.
Mine are black with yellow trim.  Is that into water sports or something?  I missed the memo on ear buds and their associated sexual fetishes.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 21, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> No X it's a real thing that hasn't been written yet but soon will be similar to this kinda deal
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handkerchief_code



Hahahaha that made me laugh. Good stuff.


----------



## NoQuarter (Jul 21, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> No X it's a real thing that hasn't been written yet but soon will be similar to this kinda deal
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handkerchief_code



That is hilarious!  I have definitely been advertising for something I was not quite ready for!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 21, 2017)

wireless buds. once you get them u can't go back. heavy metal blasting in my eardrums is a must when lifting, or driving, lol


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 21, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> If you have a bud in your left ear, you're a taker, right ear, you're a giver.
> Or it could be that the ear buds most phones come with are white.
> Mine are black with yellow trim.  Is that into water sports or something?  I missed the memo on ear buds and their associated sexual fetishes.



Yellow trim signifies you are interested in water sports but still a virgin


----------



## stonetag (Jul 21, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> No X it's a real thing that hasn't been written yet but soon will be similar to this kinda deal
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handkerchief_code


 hahaha, why is it that you even know that.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 21, 2017)

stonetag said:


> hahaha, why is it that you even know that.



I was raised in Hollywood .

These days the gaze have it made in the shade using modern technology to comunicate their desires and fetishes 

For example ......

Dear craigslist fart bud wanted. Fly dude looking for masculine guy who has rank farts. If you can clear a room hit me up.

Im open to more if we vibe I really want to taste your eggs.

But before all this technology they had to use the hanky code.


----------



## PFM (Jul 21, 2017)

I am not only racist towards white earbuds I am also homophobic about them being GHAY!

Over the ear head phones are great but if you actually lift you sweat and the stench rivals BB's balls.

Ear buds pop out during (that actually training thing again) workouts due to the pressure.

I hate them both, I hate everything.


----------



## Jamz (Jul 21, 2017)

Earbuds every time. Though mostly for podcasts over music. Being able to catch up on podcasts etc is one of the major ways I incentivised the workout process early on when I just couldn't be f****d  But hey, it worked! That, and I'm just really not up for conversation during workouts so it tends to keep people from blathering at me.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 21, 2017)

*Sounds like there is personal intimate knowledge of the "Gay laws"*


----------



## bsw5 (Jul 22, 2017)

Listening to music on ear buds or head phones doesn't bother me while lifting. It doesn't effect my concentration either. In fact I concentrate better while listening to my music.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 22, 2017)

If you're consistently wearing headphones while lifting weight you're not fine tuning your lifts and are probably a sloppy lifter


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 22, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> If you're consistently wearing headphones while lifting weight you're not fine tuning your lifts and are probably a sloppy lifter


Listening to music while lifting motivates me and keeps me in a rhythm. I actually have more controlled form this way. If I had to listen to other people in the gym, I would likely hurt someone. The grunting and whimpering of the new age phags who beg for attention while benching their 1RM of 225 would push me over the edge. I have occasionally walked over to the bench and curled their bench just to be a dick. 

In fact, yesterday some douche and his girlfriend/wife were doing dumbell bench(planet fitness fyi). The guy was benching the 60's and making noises to impress his girl. As he got up, I asked him for the weights then proceeded to rep out 15 curls. I should have fuked his girl before I left. Unfortunately, I am married.

There should be a rule to stfu in the gym until you do something impressive. Until then, I have headphones to keep be out of prison.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 22, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> If you're consistently wearing headphones while lifting weight you're not fine tuning your lifts and are probably a sloppy lifter


You're making assumptions there.  
Music helps keep my energy up and helps me shut out everything around me and focus.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 22, 2017)

Name one champion that wears earbuds in a competition?

And why don't they ?


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 22, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Name one champion that wears earbuds in a competition?
> 
> And why don't they ?


Seriously?
Those questions aren't applicable or relevant to your previous statement:
"
If you're consistently wearing headphones while lifting weight you're not fine tuning your lifts
"
Competition is probably too late to fine-tune things.  I can't speak for why other people do what they do unless they've told me.  Do ALL champions do that?

You might like this article:

https://www.google.com/amp/www.theb...-olympic-spokesperson-explains-if-its-ok/amp/

"""
Music with an uptempo beat has been found to help athletes in repetitive, high-endurance events, like skiing or speed skating, by synchronizing their movement to a faster tune.

It can also help adjust a person’s mood and confidence.

“Even during competition, music can narrow an athlete’s attention, diverting the athlete’s sensations of fatigue,” ASAP Science’s host said.
"""

To my previous point: you're making assumptions.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 22, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> Seriously?
> Those questions aren't applicable or relevant to your previous statement:
> "
> If you're consistently wearing headphones while lifting weight you're not fine tuning your lifts
> ...



"music can narrow an athlete’s attention"
And this sounds like what I said music does for me--helps me focus and keeps my energy up


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 22, 2017)

Boxers or briefs while at the gym?


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 22, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Boxers or briefs while at the gym?


Boxer briefs


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 22, 2017)

I think you are confusing making it funner with helping you focus 

Still waiting for someone to show me all these champions that are wearing earbuds be bopping their way up to the bar in competition 

Because it's so great for focus and technique


----------

